# Appendant Degrees, What's the Rush?



## Blake Bowden (Jul 25, 2009)

I will always cherish being initiated, passed and raised at my Lodge as it was a meaningful experience in my life. Because of it, I have formed relationships with Brothers from all economic, racial and social backgrounds. After I was Raised I petitioned the Scottish Rite so that I could gain further Light. I loved the experience, but I felt that I simply gained degrees vs. more light. Don't get me wrong, I'm in no way downplaying my experience, but suggesting that it could be something more. I guess I miss that intimacy from the Blue Lodge Degrees. On other Masonic websites, U.S. Masons are often referred to as being members of "Masonry Lite". Can we blame them? They look at us rushing through our Appendant Degrees, wearing sloppy clothes and allowing certain jurisdictions to offer same day degrees.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 25, 2009)

Americans think they have no time to slow down, if they would only realize that we have all the time there is maybe we would slow down and enjoy it for a moment. I always get the feeling it about money not membership b/c after they ask me they go straight down the line to every Mason and ask them to join whihc I have always found to be a turn off. Seems wierd we strees "own free will and accord" only to throw it to the wind once you are raised. Just my 2 cents but then again I am only a 3rd degree Master Mason.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 25, 2009)

I think there is a false sense in this country, at least from what I see and read, that you have not "gone all the way" until you have done at least one of the appendant bodies.  Just the other day, I heard a Mason I am friends with say "I have gone all the way to the 32nd degree".  I have never seen him work in a degree or instruct someone and to my knowledge he has never been an officer in the Lodge.  So, he spent some money and spent one or two days at a reunion and he has gone all the way.  Even if you choose to go through one of the appendants shortly after being raised, I think you should keep your main focus on learning the work of the Blue and contributing there.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 25, 2009)

Whew, I'm with you here Blake.  For peace and harmony's sake, I'm not gonna say anymore.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Jul 25, 2009)

to me going all the way is busting your butt for your lodge. the biggest honor in masonry that i have is being a past master.  to me this meant that i busted my tail  and hopefuly made my lodge better for 5 years.  sitting in a class getting 28 more degrees or putting fund raisers on for hospitals doesnt make you a better or a more complete mason in my book . i think everyone can find a place in masonry that makes them happy.  whether its sr, yr, or shrine.  i except that and have no problem with it.  however,  if you dont take care of the good old blue then the other bodies are non existant.
didnt mean to go on a rant!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jul 25, 2009)

As I studied, and made it through each degree, I heard more about the higher degrees, but not enough to make me understand them. When finished, I had some tell me it was something I should do when I felt I was ready. Others told me they really did not think the York or Scottish Rite was for me. As I read and learn more, the latter may be the truer of the suggestions. I am not ruling it out yet, but there is so much more for me to do 
"at home", and we can use any extra maney I have for projects in my Lodge first. As for people not having time, I was of that mind too. As I have noted here before, I had told others that I would petition when I felt I had time to dedicate to the work and Lodge. As I studied, I learned I had the time all along... I set aside an hour each evening after work to go to Brother Joe's house, and we would study. As we went along, the hour stretched to an hour and a half, then to 2 hours. It seemed we had only started and we had the 2 hours in. Since that time, I have learned I have plenty of time for the Lodge as well. When we need work done, all I do is tell everyone around me, where I will be, and what I will be doing, and the time is mine... Sometimes friends and family will stop by to see what we are doing. Many will help, but seem to be afriad to go any farther with us. Some have mentioned trouble with the word Worshipful, and I have shown the beginnings of the title. Maybe one will step up, but until then, I will find the time I want or need to do the things I now enjoy, and I am able to do this without taking needed time from family or work. Just do it! But, I stopped chewing tobacco by throwing a half pouch away, and have been away from it almost 3 years. I stopped alcohol in 1988, just waking up and deciding it was not healthy, and have not had a drink since then. I may be the fortunate one, but I think all it takes, is to make up your mind, and do it... Am I wrong?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> sitting in a class getting 28 more degrees or putting fund raisers on for hospitals doesnt make you a better or a more complete mason in my book .



AMEN! I have my hands full being Secretary in one Lodge, Treasurer in another, and DI on top of that. To me, serving the Brethren in my blue Lodges & District is way more important than being a "32nd Degree Mason".


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

the personal rep for the SGIG (scottish rite) in texas said it best for me, here.  (his name is P.G. Pete Normand)

he said that he got into masonry because of the scottish rite.  he was most interested in the scottish rite.  however, once he got in, he realized that the true glory of masonry is in the blue lodge. 

this is reflected by the respect that the appendant degrees give the grand blue lodge that they are in the district of... red hats are given to members of grand blue lodges (officers) and to those that contribute to them quite readily.

without the blue lodge, the appendant degrees die. 

thus i agree with you blake, the rush to the appendant degrees is often met with hesitation... a sound and secure blue lodge is extremely necessary before chasing after "more light."  i've always held that the appendant degrees is not a way to increased light, but more a lateral movement.  a further explanation as best they can offer, if you will.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 26, 2009)

With the frustrations and disappointments of late, my refuge has been the SR...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2009)

Hopefully nobody will take offense to my original post. It wasn't meant to knock any appendant body or imply that one is better than the other. For example in the Scottish Rite, I wondering how different things would be if we gave each of our Degrees the same care we do in Blue Lodge.



Wingnut said:


> With the frustrations and disappointments of late, my refuge has been the SR...



I understand 100%. Even though it would be a 120 mile round trip for me to attend monthly SR meetings, Blue Lodge politics and lack of participation is slowly pushing me towards more SR involvement. The last time I attended the SR of Austin was for the reunion. I was very impressed with the Brethren, facility and respect shown for the Craft. It was refreshing to be in that kind of atmosphere.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> AMEN! I have my hands full being Secretary in one Lodge, Treasurer in another, and DI on top of that. To me, serving the Brethren in my blue Lodges & District is way more important than being a "32nd Degree Mason".



For me, being a 32nd Degree Mason and serving the Blue Lodge are two different issues.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 2, 2009)

I think of Masonry as a "cafeteria" of organizations. There are over 100 appendant and concordant bodies of Masonry. This is great, because it gives each individual, the opportunity to seek out and enjoy the organization(s) that they enjoy.

For some, it is the blue lodge, for some, the Shrine. For some, they enjoy being a DeMolay advisor. Other masons participate in the Eastern Star, or the Amaranth.

Of course, every mason should support and attend his blue lodge. But having so many other organizations to choose from, is terrific. Each mason can find the path that suits him best.


----------



## Traveling Man (Aug 2, 2009)

The rush when we (as a group) were trying to go through the "dependant" bodies, was the mortality rate of those putting on those degrees. After traveling throughout the world, it came as an epiphany, the "blue lodge" is Masonry, all of the others were not universal.


----------



## kcir (Jan 27, 2010)

I would like to see the Grand Lodge require all masons to wait one year after being raised before they could petition other masonic bodies.  Let them work in Blue lodge for a year and gain knowledge.  After one year they will be better qualified to decide in what direction they want to move.  I have been a mason for 35 years and found that there is more than enough work for me in Blue Lodge.


----------



## eagle1966 (Jan 27, 2010)

I too took my scottish rite degrees in a one day class. Here inAbilene we only have Scottish Rite club, must travel to Waco to attend meeting etc. I have since gone suspended or non payment of dues.  My work in my blue lodge has bee more meaningful to me having served as master twice and in all other chairs except treasurer.
petitioned yourk rite once, heard nothing from them till one friday night got message on answering machine telling me they wanted to put the degress on me on saturday morning.  needless to say I have not joined the your rite give that invitation less that 12 hours notice!
my feeling is your earn your blue lodge degrees and purchase the honority degrees of sr yr


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

kcir said:


> I would like to see the Grand Lodge require all masons to wait one year after being raised before they could petition other masonic bodies.  Let them work in Blue lodge for a year and gain knowledge.  After one year they will be better qualified to decide in what direction they want to move.  I have been a mason for 35 years and found that there is more than enough work for me in Blue Lodge.


 
That's a great idea!


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am actually very happy that I went to the York Rite. By no means do I feel that I bought degrees 4-33. The York Rite and the Commandery are  extensions of the Blue Lodge.

 I can see how some would feel dissapointed if they were to obtain more light if they just turned their MM work.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 27, 2010)

kcir said:


> I would like to see the Grand Lodge require all masons to wait one year after being raised before they could petition other masonic bodies.  Let them work in Blue lodge for a year and gain knowledge.  After one year they will be better qualified to decide in what direction they want to move.  I have been a mason for 35 years and found that there is more than enough work for me in Blue Lodge.


 
While I agree with the idea of spending some time in the blue lodge before petitioning the other bodies, I don't really think a Grand Lodge requirement is appropriate.  Maybe the appendant bodies could make it one of their requirements that a brother had to have a year's experience in the blue lodge before petitioning.

I don't think either one will ever happen. It should remain up to the individual brother to make the decision if and when to join an appendant body.  I joined the YR just a few months after being raised and I am still very involved in the blue lodge as a steward and in the degree work.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 27, 2010)

In an earlier post on a different board, it was posted that they were going to be raised that month and have not decided which body to join next.  Several brothers made suggestions with good reasons but I had to post to say give it a year before you move ahead.  During my year as Master I found myself out up to 13 nights in a month and most were mandatory.  You can find PLENTY to do in blue lodge if you just apply yourself.  I am still a MM only.  Maybe one day....


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

If we were to require a one year wait for appendant bodies, for the sake of blue lodge degrees - it would make more sense to start with one year waits between blue degrees.

That way you can focus on the lessons of each degree.


----------



## tom268 (Jan 28, 2010)

In Germany, thr AASR requires a MM being one year in his degree. Also a 1 year waiting time between blue lodge degrees is common. Between AASR degrees there is no mendatory waiting time if I'm correct (I'm not a SR member), but the practical time is about 1-3 years from one degree to the next. In the Swedish Rite you have different mendatory waiting times from 9 months to 3 years, so it takes you 12-15 years to reach the 10th and last degree.


----------



## MGM357 (Jan 28, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> If we were to require a one year wait for appendant bodies, for the sake of blue lodge degrees - it would make more sense to start with one year waits between blue degrees.
> 
> That way you can focus on the lessons of each degree.



First, we need to start with the 28 day waiting period instead of 14 days. Then we could gradually get to higher number of days.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2010)

The only limit Id like to see is you must have turned in your MM Prof and ALL book prior to joining any other body.  Since Masonry is different to different people, I cant see putting any restriction on anyone.  I personally am very active in SR and Blue Lodge and I put a restriction on myself to not join any other body till I was at 1 year after raising (other than FMRC).


----------

